# Ogólne > Badania >  niskie neutrofile w badaniu krwi

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam bardzo prosze o  interpretacje wyników, nie wiem czy mam sie śpieszyc z pójsciem do lekarza czy spokojnie moge poczekac.

wyniki krwi:

leukocyty: 4,26 tys/ul*
erytrocyty: 4,53 mln/ul*
hemoglobina: 13,2 g/dl
hematokryt:39,4  % *
MCV:87,0 fl*
MCH:29,1  pg*
MCHC:33,5  g/dl*
płytki krwi:209  tys/ul
RDW-SD: 41,9  fl
RDW-CV:13,1  %
PDW:18,3  fl
MPV:13,1   fl
P-LCR:49,7  %
Neutrofile:1,94  tys/ul *
Limfocyty:1,75  tys/ul*
Monocyty:0,43  tys/ul*
eozynofile:0,12  tys/ul*
bazofile:0,02  tys/ul*
neutrofile:45,5  %*
limfocyty:41,1  %*
monocyty:10,01     %*
eozynofile:2,8 %*
bazofile:0,05  % *



Badanie moczu:

przejrzystośc- lekko mętny
barwa: żółty
ciężar wł.: 1,022 kg/l
pH: 7,0
Glukoza: nieobecna
Ketony: nieobecne
urobilinogen:w normie
bilirubina:nieobecna
białko: nieobecne
azotyny:nieobecne
krew: nieobecne
leukocyty: obecne

osad moczu:

nabłonki płaskie: liczne
leukocyty 5-10  wpw
erytrocyty świeze: 1-3  wpw
pasma śluzu: d liczne
bakterie: nieliczne

----------


## Patryk86

Witam,
Na początku należałoby wspomnieć, jaką masz płeć. Jeśli jesteś kobietą, wyniki morfologii są w normie. Neutrofile też w normie. Wyniki badania ogólnego moczu mogą wskazywać na niewielki stan zapalny pęcherza moczowego lub tylko zanieczyszczenie śluzem pochwowym, który zawiera dużo leukocytów. Należałoby powtórzyć badanie ogólne moczu za 1-2 tygodnie, po umyciu okolicy cewki moczowej wodą bez wycierania ręcznikiem. Jeżeli jesteś mężczyzną masz zbyt niskie stężenie hemoglobiny i stan zapalny dolnych dróg moczowych.

----------

